# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Can't access profile page

## tyler58

Still wont let me get on my profile to check anything or change somethings around. I have verified my account i believe.

Thanks for the help!

----------


## DanB

i believe it is 50 posts to pm and access profile,

a good way to get postcount up is to start a thread and post your current diet and workout routine for critique in the relevant sections

by responding to all the comments you will easily get 30-40 posts

best of luck  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Mr12inch

I'm having the same problem, thanks heaps for clarifying that

----------


## eazyduzit

I just want to get into my profile page to view old threads that i have made that i can't find.... Can an admin give me a hand with that cause it's a bit of an overkill with the permissions there..=/

ps. it's actually just one thread that i made a few months ago, went overseas now i cant find it.

----------


## DanB

Is this it?

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post5946159

----------


## Tigerlily01

I was able to get into my profile when my account was first activated on Monday, but now I can't?

----------


## TripleXXX

same stuff for me, I cant send a message to anyone or even look at my profile

----------


## travaldavas_taz

> same stuff for me, I cant send a message to anyone or even look at my profile


Did yu already did the 50 posts?

----------


## *Admin*

How are you trying to get to your profile?

----------


## h2o

I'm having the same issue... How do i get the 50 posts and will this actually work?

----------


## gixxerboy1

yes, you need 50 post it has been answered many times. It for your and our member safety. You should have no reason to private message something when you first join

and you can use the search feature to find your old posts

----------


## havehotasianwife

theres so much to read on this board, initially it took me several months of reading before i felt I was allowed to ask a question/or even needed to ask a question

----------

